# Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!



## Bennz (19. Juli 2011)

*Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Far Cry 3 soll in diesem Jahr erscheinen und soll auch einiges besser  machen als sein Vorgänger, doch sollen auch gewisse unbeliebte Features  aus Far Cry 2 ins Game mit rein kommen. Diese Features aus Far Cry 2,  wie Ladehemmungen oder feindliche Checkpoints die kurze Zeit nachdem man  sie ausradiert hatte wieder komplett besetzt sind, die den Spieler fast  in den Wahnsinn trieben sollen ausgerechnet im neuen Teil wieder  vorkommen. 

“Far Cry 3″-Lead Game Designer Jamie Keen bestätigte gegenüber videogamer, dass Checkpoints auch im dritten Teil wieder zu finden sein werden, allerdings in abgeänderter Form.
 (ob jetzt die spawn points / times mit dem schwiergkeitsgrad zusammen hängen ist noch nicht klar)



> Es ist wirklich wichtig, dass man sich in die Spielwelt eingebunden  fühlt, wenn man sich hindurch bewegt und dass es eine vielfältige  lebhafte Welt ist. Ich denke, das mit den Checkpoints passte nicht ganz  hinein - das war zu viel Blick hinter die Kulisse. Man entfernt sich,  kommt zurück und der heftige Feuerkampf von kurz davor ist vollkommen  vergessen. Sie erfüllten ihren Zweck, aber wir wollen mehr das Gefühl  einer natürlichen Welt vermitteln, die mit oder ohne den Spieler  fortschreitet.


Quelle


mehr copy paste als eigene news.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Hast du dazu eine Quellenangabe?


----------



## Bennz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



<> schrieb:


> Hast du dazu eine Quellenangabe?


 
jap irgentwie vergessen.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Versteh ich das jetzt falsch, oder soll es eben NICHT genau so werden wie in FC2?

Dann wäre doch alles tutti paletti.


----------



## Bennz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt falsch, oder soll es eben NICHT genau so werden wie in FC2?


 
es soll wie in FC2 sein, nur leicht abgeändert, was geanu er / die entwickler meinen ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich .
alleine das es checkpoints gibt ist mehr als traurig  

wenn ich alles leben auf der insel auslösche, sollte nie einfach so ein neuer gegner auftauchen.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ladehemmung find ich gut, Checkpoints nicht.


----------



## joel3214 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Also das mit der Ladehemmung fand ich gar nicht schlecht nur sollten die Waffen ein wenig länger halten.
Fand da immer ganz lustig man weiß genau wie man vorgehen will alles ist geplant.
Mann schisst mit dem RPG und was passiert das teil landet vor denn Füßen und man ist aufgeflogen 
Checkpoints hmm hoffe die machen das viel besser.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Ladehemmung find ich gut, Checkpoints nicht.


 /SIGN!!!!

Ladehemmungen geben erst so die richtige Würze  die Checkpoints sind aber absolut beschissen....


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> /SIGN!!!!
> 
> Ladehemmungen geben erst so die richtige Würze  die Checkpoints sind aber absolut beschissen....



Alleine die Nervigkeit dieser Checkpoints waren für mich ein MItgrund Teil 2 zu meiden.
Wenn das nochmal so kommt... kann mir Teil 3 auch gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Bennz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Alleine die Nervigkeit dieser Checkpoints waren für mich ein MItgrund Teil 2 zu meiden.
> Wenn das nochmal so kommt... kann mir Teil 3 auch gestohlen bleiben


 
sign, ich hab mich sehr auf fc3 gefreut, egal ob es weniger spawns werden wen sie die checkpoint kacke beibehalten kaufe ich diesen teil auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Jepp die Ladehemmung würde gut passen und wäre ja auch realistisch. Ich habe hier auch FC2 liegen und wegen der Checkpoints wurde es zu never ending Story und liegt in der Ecke


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Na ja, wenn eine Waffe auseinanderfällt nachdem man drei Magazine damit verballert hat ist nicht sehr realistisch; vor allem beim MGL war das richtig extrem...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ladehemmung ok, aber wenn die öden Checkpoints kommen, kauf ich mir das spiel sicher nicht.
Ausser ein Test sagt das sie voll spannend geworden sind


----------



## Jan565 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ist doch gut wenn die sachen wieder da sind. Ladehemmungen sind doch ok, oder hat eine alte Waffe nie welche? Und die KI kann doch die Checkpoints wieder holen, wo ist das Problem? Das belebt das Spiel und macht es Autentischer.


----------



## Aoi (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Sie nehmen also das relativ ansprechende Setting von Far Cry (1) und machen es zu einer Open World. Bis dahin ganz spannend, aber wenn Sie die Welt dann nur mit Checkpoints füllen nein Danke.
Es kann ja Lager geben und Straßensperren oder andere realistische Feindhaufen, aber doch nicht diese lächerlichen Respawn Checkpoints. Ich hoffe die Ansage mit einer Authentischen Umwelt wird entsprechnd gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

So wie ich das verstehe, werden die Spawns eben nicht mehr da sein - sehr gut.  Wird garantiert wieder ein gutes Spiel, so wie es FC2 im Prinzip auch war, wenn auch mit einigen überflüssigen Macken..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Also wird Far Cry 3 auch beschissen und man kann sich das Game gleich sparen.
Warten auf May Payne 3 würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Geh du mal wieder deine 7 Fenster partitionieren, von Games hast du doch keine Ahnung..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Geh du mal wieder deine 7 Fenster partitionieren, von Games hast du doch keine Ahnung..


 
Muss ich deinen Beitrag jetzt erst nehmen?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss ich deinen Beitrag jetzt erst nehmen?


 
Selbe Frage an dich: Muss man deinen Beitrag ernst nehmen? Oder hast du neuerdings Probleme, Smilies zu erkennen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ich hab doch meine Meinung zu Far Cry 3 klar gesagt, ich fand den 2. Teil genau deswegen beschissen und das gleiche soll also auch im dritten kommen, daher ist das Game schon jetzt für mich gestorben. Da warte ich doch lieber auf Max Payne 3 (wobei das ja schon fast wie der Duke ist).
Daher verstehe ich deinen Post nicht.


----------



## joel3214 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch meine Meinung zu Far Cry 3 klar gesagt, ich fand den 2. Teil genau deswegen beschissen und das gleiche soll also auch im dritten kommen, daher ist das Game schon jetzt für mich gestorben. Da warte ich doch lieber auf Max Payne 3 (wobei das ja schon fast wie der Duke ist).
> Daher verstehe ich deinen Post nicht.


 
In der News steht doch das es abgeändert wird also nichts mit genau gleich


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Herr Jamie Keen sagt klar und deutlich in dem Interview:



			
				Jamie Keen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das mit den Checkpoints passte nicht ganz hinein - das war zu viel Blick hinter die Kulisse.





			
				Jamie Keen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, bei den Checkpoints werden wir versuchen etwas zu korrigieren.



Wie du oder der TE da jetzt reininterpretieren können, dass alles beschissen da beim alten bleibt, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



joel3214 schrieb:


> In der News steht doch das es abgeändert wird also nichts mit genau gleich


 
Wenn ich einen Checkpoint ausradiere und er nach 2 Minuten wieder voll besetzt ist, stimmt was am Game nicht und wenn das beibehalten wird, ist das Game genauso beschissen wie sein Vorgänger.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Was viel lustiger wäre wenn man die "Checkpoints" erobern könnte, sodass sie einem was nutzen. Alles andere ist stupides Moorhuhn Geballerei ohne Sinn


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Na toll, das kann ja was werden


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Wenn die das wirklich abändern wollen gut, aber ich warte trotzdem Reviews ab.
So richtig glaube ich da nicht dran, aber hoffentlich wird das Game was. Crysis 2 war ja ein großer Reinfall.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Die Ladehemmungen fand ich eigendlich ganz cool, die Checkpoints haben aber wirklich gestresst, hab später angefangen endweder mit Gummi durch zu heißen oder rum zu schleichen weil mir meine Muni zu schade war 
Aber wenn die jetzte vllt 2-3 Tage brauchen bis da wieder wer ist wäre das cool


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Die Ladehemmungen fand ich eigendlich ganz cool, die Checkpoints haben aber wirklich gestresst, hab später angefangen endweder mit Gummi durch zu heißen oder rum zu schleichen weil mir meine Muni zu schade war
> Aber wenn die jetzte vllt 2-3 Tage brauchen bis da wieder wer ist wäre das cool


 Hehe, so hab ichs auch gemacht. Vorallem hat es keinen Sinn gehabt, den zwölfmillionstentausendsten Checkpoint zu machen.
Wenn sie eine Motivation dafür dazu bauen, von mir aus. Bei Just Cause (2) gibts das ja auch so ähnlich.


----------



## SaKuL (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Die Ladehemmungen fand ich sehr genial und freu mich, dass sie wieder auftreten sollen - nur so kommen doch Spiele dem Realismus näher. 
Das mit den Checkpoints war wirklich nervend, aber sonst - gerne so wie in Far Cry 2 wieder


----------



## Simlog (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was viel lustiger wäre wenn man die "Checkpoints" erobern könnte, sodass sie einem was nutzen. Alles andere ist stupides Moorhuhn Geballerei ohne Sinn


 
Als Waffendepo bzw. Fahrrzeugdepo evtl. muss man auch mal was essen, das könnte dann auch dort erledigt werden. Allerdings sollte von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal versucht werden von den Gegner so einen Checkpoint wieder zu erobern.

Das wärs .


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Bennz schrieb:


> es soll wie in FC2 sein, nur leicht abgeändert, was geanu er / die entwickler meinen ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich .
> alleine das es checkpoints gibt ist mehr als traurig
> 
> wenn ich alles leben auf der insel auslösche, sollte nie einfach so ein neuer gegner auftauchen.


 
Wieso ist das traurig? Die Checkpoints können doch ruhig dabei sein, nur sollten sie nicht nach einer Minute wieder neu besetzt sein.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ich fand diese Features gut. Man konnte sich ja eine zuverlässige Waffe kaufen und noch verbessern...
Und wenn man nun seinen Charackter leveln kann, hätte man auch einen Ansporn, die Checkpointe zu clearen. Setzt natürlich vorraus, daß man für jeden Gegner XP bekommt.


----------



## Bennz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso ist das traurig? Die Checkpoints können doch ruhig dabei sein, nur sollten sie nicht nach einer Minute wieder neu besetzt sein.


 
hä das ist ne insel, ab (übertrieben) 100000 kills wirds da schon komisch. ich mag einfach keine immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer wiederkehrende gegner an der gleichen stelle.

da ist mir das nächste zitat lieber.



Simlog schrieb:


> Als Waffendepo bzw. Fahrrzeugdepo evtl. muss man  auch mal was essen, das könnte dann auch dort erledigt werden.  Allerdings sollte von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal versucht werden von den  Gegner so einen Checkpoint wieder zu erobern.
> 
> Das wärs .


 
die gegner stärke sollte auch von den checkpoints abhängig sein, wenn es keine checkpoints mehr gibt müssten auch fast keine gegner mehr da sein.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

In der Form, wie sie bei FC2 vorkamen sind Ladehemmungen aber nicht realistisch...

Die Lebensdauer der normalen Waffen müsste mindestens ~um den Faktor 2-3 länger sein, Waffen mit kleinerem Magazin, etwa die Granatenwerfer sind noch schlimmer dran, bei denen eher Faktor 10-15 (die fallen ja teils auseinander, wenn man vom Neuzustand weg 50 Schuss abgibt...) und die Raketenwerfer dürften eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme bekommen

Und dazu, wie realistisch es ist, dass die Bevölkerung eines ganzen Landes praktisch nur aus endlos wirkenden Massen von _Wegelagerern_ besteht brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen...


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

naja ich finde das FC2 einen richtigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung macht, es gibt kein Spiel mit Ladehemmungen, natürlich müsste der Zeitraum angepasst werden aber sonnst finde ich das System Ladehemmungen ganz geil. 
Anders sieht das bei den Checkpoint aus, die sind gelinde gesagt Schwachsinn, entweder man kann sie erobern und z.B ausbauen oder als Garage nutzen oder sie werden abgeschafft.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



Bennz schrieb:


> hä das ist ne insel, ab (übertrieben) 100000 kills wirds da schon komisch. ich mag einfach keine immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer, und immer wiederkehrende gegner an der gleichen stelle.


 
Naja du magst es nicht und ich würde es nicht mögen, wenn ich einen Checkpoint erobern könnte und dort dann nie wieder irgendwelche Gegner auftauchen.


----------



## Bennz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja du magst es nicht und ich würde es nicht mögen, wenn ich einen Checkpoint erobern könnte und dort dann nie wieder irgendwelche Gegner auftauchen.


 
von erobern war bei dir nie die rede. wenn ich von fc2 ausgehe, renne ich durch nen checkpoint knall alle ab, gehe 200m weiter gehe zurück und knall wieder alle ab. wenn das deine art von mögen ist gut, viel spass dabei.

weiter lesen bildet.



> Bennz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da ist mir das nächste zitat lieber.
> ...


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Ja, etwas mitdenken auch..


----------



## Bennz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja, etwas mitdenken auch..


 
fang mal an.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

Wegen der zähen Atmo und grade wegen der Checkpoints habe ich FC2 überhaupt nicht beendet, ja gerade mal angefangen und dann in die Ecke geknallt. Ein graus wenn dies in FC3 auch so kommt, dann kauf ich mir das nicht mal fürn 5fer.


----------



## Keygen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

ladehemmung sollten öfters in spielen vorhanden sein, immerhin ist es als würde man mit der zeit pokern: kauft man gleich eine neue und ist sicher? oder spart man das geld und rechnet mit einem hänger in einer ungünstigen lage?


aber wegen den unendlichen spawnmassen sollten die entwickler zusammengeschlagen werden! und wenn die story wieder aus kennenlernen, arbeiten, verraten werden besteht und das ende so schwerbehindert ist, dann würde ich zu gerne persönlich hinlangen, das ist doch einfach nur eine vergewaltigung der spieleindustire was sie mit fc2 abgezogen haben!


----------



## da_exe (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*

In dem alternativ Ruten Vid. sah man doch schon das der Spieler wieder so ne rostige AK erbeutet hat. Wird wohl der gleiche SChmu wie im 2. Teil sein, leider.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Far Cry 3 unbeliebte Features kehren zurück!*



user1900 schrieb:


> naja ich finde das FC2 einen richtigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung macht, *es gibt kein Spiel mit Ladehemmungen*, natürlich müsste der Zeitraum angepasst werden aber sonnst finde ich das System Ladehemmungen ganz geil.
> Anders sieht das bei den Checkpoint aus, die sind gelinde gesagt Schwachsinn, entweder man kann sie erobern und z.B ausbauen oder als Garage nutzen oder sie werden abgeschafft.


 
Außer FC2? Mmh.. doch?
Spontan fällt mir bspw. jetzt Stalker ein, aber da gibt's noch massig mehr..


----------

